# Scrubs



## Logan 5 (Jul 26, 2010)

Is not funny.


Use this thread to list shows that are also not funny.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

Scrubs *is* funny.
and so is the big bang theory.


----------



## saxamo (Jul 26, 2010)

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2010)

American Dad is not funny.


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 26, 2010)

30 Rock
This show tries too hard.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 26, 2010)

The Office
is rarely funny.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 26, 2010)

Little Britain.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 26, 2010)

my name is earl. 4-5 episodes may be fun, but after that it is the same thing over and over.
Sex and the city
the world according to jim.
Dr Phil
cops
Miami vice

SCRUBS IS GOOD!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 26, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Dr Phil


I don't think that show is intended to be funny.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jul 26, 2010)

Family Guy is pretty horrible.


----------



## basher11 (Jul 26, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> The Office
> is rarely funny.



that show cracks me up


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 26, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's not funny or entertainment in any way... always girls and rarely boys crying and he is looking on them with his Mario mustache half smiling and giving away Nintendo Wii to all audience so that's impossible to buy one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (well it he did once at the release of wii)


----------



## MFDC12 (Jul 27, 2010)

scrubs
new family guy
korgoth the barbarian
new venture brothers (post-season two)
new metalocalypse (post-season one)
assy mcgee
most of tim and erics awesome show
my name is earl (post season 2)
most episodes of the office (uk AND us)


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jul 27, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> *scrubs*
> new *family guy*
> korgoth the barbarian
> new venture brothers (post-season two)
> ...



Almost every show you find unfunny I find funny. lol The bold ones are the shows I find funny.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 27, 2010)

*You* are not funneh


----------



## MFDC12 (Jul 27, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the be fair, i love my name is earl to death. it just really declined funnywise after season 2. i still watched it though, i mean, it was still funny, just not lol funny like s1/2
the thing that saved awesome show for me was steve brule, vodka sketches, etc, tom goes to the mayor was funnier to me
the office uk was never really that funny to me, the us one to me the best was season 2 and then it kind of declined
ive laughed at something on scrubs once, and have yet to laugh at anything from the maybe the past 3 years on family guy.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> scrubs
> new family guy
> korgoth the barbarian
> new venture brothers (post-season two)
> ...


I agree with most of these, but I think T&EAS is very funny (except for that episode that parodied MTV).


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 27, 2010)

Logan 5 is not funny.

Scrubs is, however.


----------

